# Some Pics Of Rescued Critters



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Cats and Flowers

Birds and Cats

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OH, they are all darling. Ambrosia is just precious.
Lovely pics, Terry.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree with Reti! 

Beautiful clear pictures, Terry

MANY THANKS for the eye candy!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yep, I AGREE wholeheartedly!

Those kittens have grown into gorgeous cats!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, ladies! I appreciate you having a look and for the nice comments. Ambrosia is a most precious AND precocious little sparrow, and the cats are, indeed, lovely .. even if they are my cats! 

Terry


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Very cute little fellows*

those little yellow mouths, beyond cute and always hungry.

NAB


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Sugar seems pretty unusual - or are the eye colors different due to the camera/light, Terry?

John


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Pretty cats. Pretty flowers. I see you like to do what I like to do - photograph flowers upclose. I never realized wild flowers, the tiny ones, could hold so much beauty until I started photographing them upclose. Your pictures came out great.

Loved the baby pigeon!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

John_D said:


> Sugar seems pretty unusual - or are the eye colors different due to the camera/light, Terry?
> 
> John


No, Sugar has different colored eyes and she is deaf as are many white cats with different colored eyes. Sugar has a blue eye and a green eye, and she is deaf as a board.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Garye said:


> Pretty cats. Pretty flowers. I see you like to do what I like to do - photograph flowers upclose. I never realized wild flowers, the tiny ones, could hold so much beauty until I started photographing them upclose. Your pictures came out great.
> 
> Loved the baby pigeon!


Thanks, Garye .. I have lots of other flower pics that I might post at some point. For the most part, I've bombarded people here with my photos, and I don't really need to post any more right now.

Terry


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I love the split tabby/calico ( Tink?) - very pretty!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I believe that Sugar is known as an "Odd-Eyed White"...

What a cutie she is! Yes, they can be deaf...

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Nice to see some of your handywork! Sweet kitties, gorgeous lillies, and that little sparrow is just adorable! Tink and Mouse have grown into lovely, contented adults - well done!


----------

